# PA Soundfest 2019 State Finals



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anybody have more details of this event. I would like to attend but the only information on the MECA web site is: It will be held Sunday September 29th. Fairgrounds
13993 PA-89
Wattsburg PA

No time, no contact person, confusing address as thee is an Erie Fairgrounds and a Wattsburg fairgrounds located a few miles apart from one another. Hopefully somebody can let me know if any more details of this event are available. Also, let me know if you are attending and maybe we could meet up.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

I’d guess that address will only take you to one of the fairgrounds:


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I sent an email to the director of MECA. If I get a reply then I will post the details.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I received a fast response from MECA.


----------

